
NIST Simulates New DNA Sequencing via Base Attractions through Graphene Nanopore - dpflan
http://www.nist.gov/mml/acmd/nist-simulates-fast-accurate-dna-sequencing-through-graphene-nanopore.cfm
======
dpflan
Previous approaches relied upon detecting electrical changes in the graphene
nanopore as the strand passed through; this new approach cleverly uses
graphene nanoribbons with copies of nucleotide bases attached which chemically
micro-bond to their respective opposite base (A<->T, G<-C) as the strand is
passed through. This significantly improves accuracy of the detection method.

